# Forum Learning Russian Language Grammar and Vocabulary  Новые русские слова

## Lampada

консенсус = согласие
миллениум  = тысячелетие 
имидж = образ
саммит = встреча в верхах
ремейк = переделка
киллер  =  наёмный убийца

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Рахитичное быдлоидиотство.

----------


## Ramil

Рахитичное быдлоидиотство = Rachitic peasant idiotism.  ::

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Тогда уж Rachitic cattle idiotism  ::

----------


## Ramil

Кстати, мультитран для перевода слова быдло посоветовал trash. 
Cattle - это скот, не знаю, насколько это слово можно использовать в английском языке в переносном смысле в качестве "быдла".

----------


## VendingMachine

быдло is "f..king peasants" in BrE

----------


## scotcher

крайм = преступление

----------


## Lampada

аудитор
бакс
бартер
бестселлер
брокер 
вестерн
гамбургер
дифолт 
дисплей
импичмент
инагурация
инвестиция
мониторинг
ноу - хау
пейджер
плейер
попса
провайдер
рейтинг
секьюрети
сникерс
спикер
твикс
топпинг
тинейджер
триллер
файл
харизма
хит 
чизбургер
электорат

----------


## Ramil

> крайм = преступление

 Ни разу не слышал, чтобы употребляли слово крайм.
Есть криминал = преступность в общем
криминальный = преступный

----------


## Ramil

> аудитор
> бакс
> бартер
> бестселлер
> брокер 
> вестерн
> гамбургер
> дифолт 
> дисплей
> ...

 
Эти слова не имеют прямых аналогов в русском языке:
аудитор
дисплей (компьютерный)
инвестиция (вложение средств)
пейджер (устройство связи),
плейер (только в отношении маленького устройства a la walkman), 
твикс (торговое наименование шоколадки), файл (компьютерный),
харизма (из греческого языка).  
Остальные из перечисленных слов - из лексикона rachitic peasant idiots.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Кстати, мультитран для перевода слова быдло посоветовал trash. 
> Cattle - это скот, не знаю, насколько это слово можно использовать в английском языке в переносном смысле в качестве "быдла".

 http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=cattle&db=%2A 
Можно  ::

----------


## Бармалей

I hate a lot of these words. If there's already a Russian word for it, there's no need to use some crappy phonetic-English equivalent. If it's a unique item/idea I understand it, but there is no excuse for things like крайм, бестселлер, etc. 
-Your Favorite Linguistical Purification Fascist

----------


## Leof

блокбастер! 
Но, ведь, то, что сейчас русский язык так восприимчив к американизмам это нормально.
В девятнадцатом веке такое происходило с галлицизмами - французский язык был языком светскости, образованности. Сейчас мы не задумываемся, сколько французских слов мы непроизвольно используем в своём лексиконе - сосчитайте слова с подударными окончаниями _аж, сне, э, ер, анс, те_ и с многими другими.
В эпоху Петра русский почерпнул очень много из немецкого.
Множество слов пришло из английского языка, а сколько из латыни и греческого - вообще не сосчитать! 
Я верю, что это в основном обогащает, а часто и украшает русский язык. 
Мне не нравятся некоторые слова (блокбастер в их числе), и я использую их редко, но иногда и они бывают полезны.
Вот два русских слова:
лифт и этаж - оба пришли к нам из двух иностранных языков.
Возьмём самый устрашающий пример языкового патриотизма - украинский. Этаж звучит (я не знаю оригинального написания этих слов), как - поверх, лифт - межповерховый дратохыт! Межэтажный подъёмник - это название было бы в русской речи, откажись мы принципиально от новых иностранных слов в пользу...аутентичности. 
Так ли много в русском русских корней?

----------


## Vincent Tailors

*Leof,* о каком украшении тут можно говорить? Блокбастер, имидж... всё это есть в нашем языке. 
А слово *шоу* меня просто убивает. Есть нормальное слово *представление*, но каждый идиот норовит сказать это сволочное слово. 
А еще меня бесит название компании *РосБизнесКонсалтинг*, ну вот какого хрена им было не назвать *Российское деловое консультирование*, *РосДелКонсультирование*, *РосДелКонсультации* 
Это называется украшение языка? В лес такое украшение.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Да, у меня есть знакомая девочка, которая разговаривает примерно так: 
"Я вчера срепейрила шузы, теперь они такие найсовые, прямо как из шопа". 
Аррррррррррррррррр 
Да, еще тупое слово: шопинг, лизинг, рафтинг, я не знаю что еще.

----------


## Theodor

Leof, в принципе, прав. По сути дела, русский язык обладает уникальной* особенностью адаптировать* практически* любое иностранное слово.
Конечно, глупо заимствовать слова, для которых есть более простой и естественный эквивалент* в русском. Например, совершенно дикие аббревиатуры* заменились более звучными заимствованиями:
НГМД - флоппик (дискета)
НЖМД - винчестер
КД-ПЗУ - комакт-диск (сидюк)
и т.д. 
* отмечены заимствования, которые я знаю  ::  
P.S.: Бороться с заимствованиями глупо - язык, как система, сам вытеснит слова-костыли (такие как "секьюрити", "тинейджер", "герла" и т.п.).

----------


## Theodor

А чем можно заменить "лизинг"? 
Сочетания, на подобие "мосгорводоканал", "красноборсклексредства"  , "НИКТИСтройКомМаш" ничуть не лучше, чем РосБизнесКонсалтинг.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> А чем можно заменить "лизинг"? 
> Сочетания, на подобие "мосгорводоканал", "красноборсклексредства"  , "НИКТИСтройКомМаш" ничуть не лучше, чем РосБизнесКонсалтинг.

 Лизинг -- долгосрочная аренда. 
А росбизнесконсалтинг -- не из русских слов состоит.

----------


## Leof

> "Я вчера срепейрила шузы, теперь они такие найсовые, прямо как из шопа".

   ::    *Vincent Tailors* 
ну, это немного другое, посмотри, здесь нет ни одного иностранного слова - все они исковерканы - это просто жаргон, индивидуальные особенности речи её окружения. Это не русский язык - это паясничество (паяц - _итал_. шут),  пижонство (пижон - _франц._ щеголь), петрушничество (/EDITED : петрушка пришёл в Россию из Европы от итальянского же героя Петруччо, где-то в 17 веке или раньше/). 
Хорошо, шоу (шоу Андрея Малахова  ::  ) можно было бы назвать представлением, передачей и т.п. 
А как нам быть со словом...музыка?
музыкант?
композитор?
литература???
история????
поэт, поэзия??????
философия?
гений?  
телевизор? магнитофон? видео? информация? пресса? техника? компьютер?
физика? химия? температура? реальность? глобус? экономика?
а бинокль? монокль, микроскопль и телескопль EDITED/*(c)*L&M Brs./ ! :P 
А русские имена? Их вообще можно по пальцам пересчитать!

----------


## Theodor

> Originally Posted by Theodor  А чем можно заменить "лизинг"? 
> Сочетания, на подобие "мосгорводоканал", "красноборсклексредства"  , "НИКТИСтройКомМаш" ничуть не лучше, чем РосБизнесКонсалтинг.   Лизинг -- долгосрочная аренда. 
> А росбизнесконсалтинг -- не из русских слов состоит.

 Видишь, для замены "лизинга" потребуются два слова, причем одно не малой длины. Поэтому, думаю, "лизинг" все-таки приживется. 
Что касается "бизнеса" и "консалтинга", то тут не все так ясно.
"Дело" - и так уже перегружено значениями (уголовное дело; дело, как некое конкретное действие; дело, как понятие вообще и т.д.). Так что, по-моему, бизнес имеет шанс прижиться. Хотя звучание этого слова мне не нравится, и само оно часто становится предметом шуток в моем окружении.

----------


## Rtyom

По-моему, я один спокойно ко всему перечисленному здесь отношусь.

----------


## Wowik

Красным - заимствованные слова.   

> "Мы начинаем КВН" - с этой традиционной фразы стартовал финал студенческих команд.

  

> 17 апреля стартует комплексная проверка, инициированная Федеральной таможенной службой

 Где-то встречался пример русской фраза вообще без русских слов. Не могу найти, но много есть похожего, вот иду на РБК:  

> "МБК online" - система формирования котировок по межбанковским кредитам.

 
Вообще замучило неправильное употребление слова "стартовать" вместо "начинать". 
Самое смешное - это когда девушки, отправляющие факс, говорят "Я стартую". Ну на кнонке ведь "Start" написано.
Хоть в Microsoft кнопку перевели пограмотней ("Пуск"). Компьютерные программы у нас не стартуют, а запускают.

----------


## Bisquit

У нас один парень был, так он, когда факсы принимал, на "Стартую" отвечал "От стартуя слышу".

----------


## Wowik

> У нас один парень был, так он, когда факсы принимал, на "Стартую" отвечал "От стартуя слышу".

 Я как-то отправлял факс и пытался сказать, что я "начинаю передовать" - меня девушка на другом конце меня не понимала. Пришлось сказать "стартую".  ::   
------------
Хоть стартуй, хоть не стартуй,
Всё равно получишь деньги.

----------


## Dimitri

И к чему это? Меня вот такое удивляет-бесит. Если слово пришло в русский язык из иностранного - значит это неспроста. И иммидж - никак уж не образ. Тут более обширное значение. Так же, как и для других иностранных слов. Поэтому в одних значениях говорят секьюрити/имидж, в других охранник/образ

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Theodor  А чем можно заменить "лизинг"? 
> Лизинг -- долгосрочная аренда.

 Лизинг - финансовая аренда.
Разница с арендой в том, что при аренде имущество возвращается владельцу, а после окончания срока лизинга, арендуемое имущество переходит в собственность лизингополучателя, к тому же с полностью начисленной амортизацией.

----------


## Rtyom

> И к чему это? Меня вот такое удивляет-бесит. Если слово пришло в русский язык из иностранного - значит это неспроста. И иммидж - никак уж не образ. Тут более обширное значение. Так же, как и для других иностранных слов. Поэтому в одних значениях говорят секьюрити/имидж, в других охранник/образ

 Это, конечно, да. Но бывает и случаи наоборот. Слова приходят иногда "засорять2.

----------


## Wowik

> И к чему это? Меня вот такое удивляет-бесит. Если слово пришло в русский язык из иностранного - значит это неспроста.

 
Конечно не спроста. Чаще всего это свидетельствует о безграмотности того, кто это слово в язык принес и кто подхватил.  
Кому-то лень найти правильный перевод или кто-то считает себя отлично знающим английский. 
После этого слово раскручивается в ТВ, прессе и вот вам 
"Шампунь и кондиционер" - как, скажите, можно во флакон с шампунем засунуть "агрегат для обработки и перемещения воздуха в системах кондиционирования"?  
Раньше процесс заимствования был более длителен и проходил довольно сильные фильтры литературного языка, которым занимались профессионалы. Теперь ТВ и печать могут раскрутить любое слово в считанные месяцы. Один человек решил, что надо говорить так, заплатил за рекламу - вот и пошло новое слово.   
Старое заимствование "офис". В книгах раньше исключительно употреблялось для обозначения "конторы" именно за рубежом. Это было оправдано необходимость передачи некого духа иностранной жизни. Там же употребляли без перевода "мистер/миссис/мисс", а не "господин". ("Херр" чаще переводили  , а "фрау/фрейлейн" могли оставить).  
Потом понеслось - если упаковка не выглядит по-заграничному, то кто же её купит? Если человек не называется "бизнесмен", то какой же он коммерсант? 
Хотим жить по-заграничному. Работать по-заграничному лениво, а вот делать вид, что говорим по-заграничному, это - запросто.  
Да, появилась необходимость в новых терминах, здесь заимствования уместны. "Лизинг" знали еще со времен Второй мировой войны.  
Какие-то термины использовались до революции и советское воспитание не позволяет ими пользоваться - выглядит устарело и пахнет царизмом.  
Но много терминов ленивые переводчики зарубежных учебников/журналов не удосужились использовать и "изобрели" новые. 
Экономия на переводе. Иначе эту фигню успеют перевести конкуренты и выпустят еще дешевле. 
И никаких фильтров. Общественность молчит, знатоки профессии ушли в другие области.  
Всё не спроста! 
Кругом недоучки - отсюда и наш новый язык - язык для недоучек. Для не профессионалов. Значит, и работать будем непрофессионально, и жить соответственно.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

*Leof*, 
Ну вот все, с кем я говорю о словах, начинают приводить эти примеры  ::  
Эти слова да, происхождение у них иностранное. Но это стали русские слова, потому что в русском для них не было адекватной альтернативы! Понимаешь, *не было*. 
А теперь скажи, что для слова "консалтинг" нет русского слова "консультирование", для шоу нет слова представление и для слова мерчандайзер (о боже) нет слова "продавец". 
И про длины слов не говори. А то что, если мы начнем заменять все слова на более короткие из английского, что это будет за язык? 
Давай предложим Бармалею использовать вместо forest слово les. И пусть он своим всем, своему всему окружению скажет, что forest -- это плохо, ибо длинно. Надо использовать русское слово les. 
А?

----------


## Rtyom

Wowik, не "Херр", а "Герр". В противном сдлучае не "фрейлейн", а "фройляйн".  ::

----------


## Wowik

> Давай предложим Бармалею использовать вместо forest слово les. И пусть он своим всем, своему всему окружению скажет, что forest -- это плохо, ибо длинно. Надо использовать русское слово les. 
> А?

 Голова дырявая! Не помню, у кого-то англоязычного писателя уже было такое в книге. Там в качестве сленга некой группы людей использовались русские слова. Англоязычным читателям это просто набор чудн*ы*х слов, а самому читать прикольно было, особенно потому, что слова часто обозначали совсем другое.

----------


## Theodor

> Originally Posted by Vincent Tailors  Давай предложим Бармалею использовать вместо forest слово les. И пусть он своим всем, своему всему окружению скажет, что forest -- это плохо, ибо длинно. Надо использовать русское слово les. 
> А?   Голова дырявая! Не помню, у кого-то англоязычного писателя уже было такое в книге. Там в качестве сленга некой группы людей использовались русские слова. Англоязычным читателям это просто набор чудн*ы*х слов, а самому читать прикольно было, особенно потому, что слова часто обозначали совсем другое.

 Случайно не "Заводной апельсин"? "Clockwork orange"?

----------


## Wowik

> для слова мерчандайзер (о боже) нет слова "продавец"

 К сожалению, это не совсем продавец. Даже совсем и не продавец, и не товаровед. Я соглашусь, что здесь заимствование термина вполне уместно. Это теперь международный термин. А для англичан корень тоже заимствован через французский из латыни.

----------


## Lampada

> *Leof*, 
> Ну вот все, с кем я говорю о словах, начинают приводить эти примеры  
> Эти слова да, происхождение у них иностранное. Но это стали русские слова, потому что в русском для них не было адекватной альтернативы! Понимаешь, *не было*. 
> А теперь скажи, что для слова "консалтинг" нет русского слова "консультирование", для шоу нет слова представление и для слова мерчандайзер (о боже) нет слова "продавец". 
> И про длины слов не говори. А то что, если мы начнем заменять все слова на более короткие из английского, что это будет за язык?
> ... 
> А?

 А что бы ты хотел предложить для успешной борьбы за сохранение чистоты русского языка?  Мне кажется, что никто ничего не может сделать:  у живого языка свои законы.   
Кстати, неужели в народе говорят "мерчандайзер"?

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> К сожалению, это не совсем продавец. Даже совсем и не продавец, и не товаровед.

 Я лично видел объявление: "Требуются мерчандайзеры (грузчики)". 
А вообще это именно продавец. Посмотри в толковом словарике английского. 
И как насчет "Шоп"? Я лично видел вывеску "Бук шоп". Что за бред? Ты скажешь щас, что "Бук шоп" -- это не совсем книжный магазин, это круче?   *А что ты скажешь про "Комеди клаб"? Какому полудурку пришло в голову назвать его так, а не "Комедийный клуб"?* 
Вот это меня особенно интересует.    

> А что бы ты хотел предложить для успешной борьбы за сохранение чистоты русского языка? Мне кажется, что никто ничего не может сделать: у живого языка свои законы.

 Это не живой язык, это умирание языка. Нужно чувствовать грань.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Чтобы победить это, нужно в первую очередь повышать престиж своей страны среди граждан. Пока что (хотя уже меньше), царит культ США и Европы, а пошло всё это после распада СССР (или чуть раньше, на Олимпиаде-80), когда появились Микки-Маусы, кола и ковбой Мальборо. 
Когда люди начнут гордиться своей страной, тогда язык очистится.

----------


## Rtyom

> Это не живой язык, это умирание языка. Нужно чувствовать грань.

 Вот тут меня насмешили. Да ты пурист-экстремист!  ::  Называть это "умиранием" - беспочвенно и уж, извини меня, бредово с точки зрения лингвиста.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Да? Когда лет эдак через 10 вместо русского языка будет "сачая спича, на которой будят спикать все тру рашины, и это будет стейтовый ленгвидж, ты будешь спикать о элайвовом ленгвидже и его натуральном девелопинге". 
Это ты называешь живым закономерным развитием языка?   ::

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Ооооо, вспомнил, я еще где-то видел слово "девелопинг".  
Это просто абзац. Где слово "разработка"? 
ОБЪЯСНИТЕ МНЕ КТО-НИБУДЬ, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА, ЧЕМ СЛОВО ДЕВЕЛОПИНГ ОТЛИЧАЕТСЯ ОТ СЛОВА "РАЗРАБОТКА"?   ::

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Вот, Артём. Скажи одну вещь. 
Тебя не коробит использование кальки с английских слов при наличии абсолютно аналогичного русского слова?

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Да зачем нам мелочиться!
Давайте просто сделаем гос. язык английский. Это будет совершенно в духе современных реформаторов. 
Не, правда, а что париться?  ::  Будем все нейтив-инглиш-спикерами  ::

----------


## Wowik

> А вообще это именно продавец. Посмотри в толковом словарике английского.

 Я несколько учебников прочел по этому делу, у жены диплом по этой теме был  ::  . Продавцами у нас других людей называют.   

> И как насчет "Шоп"? Я лично видел вывеску "Бук шоп". Что за бред? Ты скажешь щас, что "Бук шоп" -- это не совсем книжный магазин, это круче?

 Это совсем книжный магазин! Но мерчандайзерам хочется сделать его крутым. Круче только "бутик", но книжных бутиков пока не видел. 
Старая байка про украинских эммигрантов в Канаде становится былью в Москве. ("Наталка! Підім до шопу!")  ::     

> *А что ты скажешь про "Комеди клаб"? Какому полудурку пришло в голову назвать его так, а не "Комедийный клуб"?* 
> Вот это меня особенно интересует.      
> 			
> 				А что бы ты хотел предложить для успешной борьбы за сохранение чистоты русского языка? Мне кажется, что никто ничего не может сделать: у живого языка свои законы.
> 			
> 		  Это не живой язык, это умирание языка. Нужно чувствовать грань.

 - Чтобы лечить людей надо окончить институт и получить диплом. Иначе можно загубить кучу народу.
- Чтобы сесть за руль автомобиля - требуется получить права. Иначе можно загубить или покалечить кучу народу. Те, кто права покупают, собственно этим и рискуют.
- Чтобы писателем/журналистом/ведущим телепрограммы/артистом теперь вовсе не обязательно этому учиться.
Эта деятельность у нас никак не лицензируется, то есть каждый имеет право калечить народ нравственно.

----------


## Wowik

> Ооооо, вспомнил, я еще где-то видел слово "девелопинг".  
> Это просто абзац. Где слово "разработка"? 
> ОБЪЯСНИТЕ МНЕ КТО-НИБУДЬ, ПОЖАЛУЙСТА, ЧЕМ СЛОВО ДЕВЕЛОПИНГ ОТЛИЧАЕТСЯ ОТ СЛОВА "РАЗРАБОТКА"?

 Разработкой занимаются простые разработчики.
А девелопингом занимаются крутые девелоперы  ::  
Тут, мне кажется, просто сленг вылез из своих узких рамок.
Понятно, что в офисе российкого филиала западной фирмы гуляет куча словечек без перевода. Что поделаешь - отдел Research & Developing. и нет официально другого названия.

----------


## Rtyom

> Да? Когда лет эдак через 10 вместо русского языка будет "сачая спича, на которой будят спикать все тру рашины, и это будет стейтовый ленгвидж, ты будешь спикать о элайвовом ленгвидже и его натуральном девелопинге". 
> Это ты называешь живым закономерным развитием языка?

 Ну, во-первых, ты сильно утрируешь. В этом и заключается несостоятельность пуризма. Если прослеживать его историю в разных странах - смеяться и ещё раз смеяться, держась за развороченные от смеха животы! 
Во-вторых, язык это живая самоорганизующаяся система надындивидуального уровня. У неё есть свои системы и механизмы защиты от, так сказать, "несанкционированных изменений". Язык - это больше, чем слова, которыми мы говорим. 
В-третьих, вопрос поставлен не совсем корректно. Нельзя предсказать развитие языка, так как это очень сложный процесс. Главное в сохранении языковых традиций - это его этничность (если я правильно подобрал слово). Пока существует тесно связанная группа людей, говорящих на одном языке, радикальных изменений не бывает. Но есть одно большое "но". Любой язык имеет тенденции к развитию. Оно медленное. Очень медленное. И шанс развиться до какого-ниубдь "ленгвиджа" соответственно очень малы. Но нельзя исключить и этого. Развитие происходит двумя путями: взаимодействием внешних факторов и внутренних факторов. То есть все изменения происходят либо внутри общности, говорящей на одном языке, либо происходит влияние извне. Они влияют по-разному, и соизмеримость, что сильнее, определить трудно. Но чем большее давление со стороны этих факторов, тем сильнее сопротивляется языковая система, конечно, при условии стабильности общества. Наибольшим изменениям подвержены те участки языка, у которых нет в данный момент поддержки со стороны уровня, на котором они находятся (звуки - на фонетическом, слова - на лексическом, их связь - на синтаксическом и т.д.). Любое изменение в жизни общества может спровоцировавть языковое изменение. Так что закономерностью тут можно всё называть с оговорками. В общем, мы постоянно приходим к тому, что глобальные изменения совсем не опасны, а вся эта "замусоренность" переосмыслится таким образом, что беспокоиться будет совершенно не о чем. В конце концов, и это моя точка зрения, мы не нимеем исключительного права пользования языком, он существует по своим законам отделно от нас, хотя и является гибким инструментом пользования.

----------


## Rtyom

> Вот, Артём. Скажи одну вещь. 
> Тебя не коробит использование кальки с английских слов при наличии абсолютно аналогичного русского слова?

 А что может покоробить? Я знаю, что это сленг. Мне этого достаточно. Если надо, я поправлю.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Я несколько учебников прочел по этому делу, у жены диплом по этой теме был  . Продавцами у нас других людей называют.

 У нас ими даже грузчиков называют. Отменяет ли это оригинальное значение?   

> Понятно, что в офисе российкого филиала западной фирмы гуляет куча словечек без перевода. Что поделаешь - отдел Research & Developing. и нет официально другого названия.

 А в рекламном проспекте они так и пишут: "Профессиональный девелопинг сетевых решений".
Так и хочется им позвонить и спросить, олигофрены ли они? 
Почему они говорят на каком-то изврате?   

> Ну, во-первых, ты сильно утрируешь. В этом и заключается несостоятельность пуризма. Если прослеживать его историю в разных странах - смеяться и ещё раз смеяться, держась за развороченные от смеха животы!

 Я сказал, что у меня есть знакомая, которая считает себя мегамодной и современной и говорит на таком языке.   

> А что может покоробить? Я знаю, что это сленг. Мне этого достаточно. Если надо, я поправлю.

 Сленг? Определение сленга: "язык, присущий какой-либо группе, например "воровской сленг". 
Так калька с английского, язык присущий какой группе? 
Скажи еще, умных людей.
Понимаешь, сачая спича -- это не сленг, это изврат. Ты же сам это понимаешь.

----------


## Rtyom

> У нас ими даже грузчиков называют. Отменяет ли это оригинальное значение?

  

> А в рекламном проспекте они так и пишут: "Профессиональный девелопинг сетевых решений". Так и хочется им позвонить и спросить, олигофрены ли они? 
> Почему они говорят на каком-то изврате?

 А это их такая уловка! Пытаются запудрить мозги или показаться "умными". Все эти "-инги" уже давно мозолят глаза честным людям и вызывает стойкий рвотный рефлекс.   

> Я сказал, что у меня есть знакомая, которая считает себя мегамодной и современной и говорит на таком языке.

 Это _сугубо_ её проблемы. Причём большие. Со временем она должна осознать, что это неприемлемо.   

> Сленг? Определение сленга: "язык, присущий какой-либо группе, например "воровской сленг". 
> Так калька с английского, язык присущий какой группе? 
> Скажи еще, умных людей.
> Понимаешь, сачая спича -- это не сленг, это изврат. Ты же сам это понимаешь.

 Так... Разбираемся с терминами... Сленг - это в первую очередь лексикон, но не сам язык. Язык может софромироваться на его основе. 
"Сачая спича" не калька, ибо калька есть дословный перевод. В устах русского человека, говорящего на русском, это можно определить как сленг. 
Кальки можно использовать в очень благих целях, поэтому клеймить всё подряд не нужно. Другое дело, когда люди ленятся проконсультроваться с кем-то или чем-то - и изобретают в лучшем случае велосипед.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Все эти "-инги" уже давно мозолят глаза честным людям и вызывает стойкий рвотный рефлекс.

 Почему? Это же закономерное развитие языка. Твои слова.
И вообще, что умного в слове девелопинг?  

> Это сугубо её проблемы. Причём большие. Со временем она должна осознать, что это неприемлемо.

 Но ты же оправдываешь использование "сачей спичи" какими-то невнятными целями развития языка. А если говорить о кол-ве использования, какая разница, одно слово или вся речь?   

> В устах русского человека, говорящего на русском, это можно определить как сленг.

 А чем это отличается от малограмотности/необразованности? В данном случае? Ты уверен, что современный, воспитанный и образованный человек будет говорить сачей спичей?

----------


## Rtyom

> Почему? Это же закономерное развитие языка. Твои слова.
> И вообще, что умного в слове девелопинг?

 Стоп. 
Первое. Кто тебе сказал, что это развитие? Судить о том, что кто-то начал присоединять "-инги" к чему попало, ещё не означает самого развития. И кто сказал, что оно "закономерное"? Ссылки на меня просьба не ставить. О чём я говорил, так о том, что закономерности существуют, но не в явном для носителей смысле.  Я _не_ давал определение закономерности развития языка, так как это скользкое понятие.  
Второе. Умного там ничего нет. Я написал "умными" - в кавычках. Это большая разница. Изобретаемые эрзацы совершенно не несут никакой смысловой нагрузки в русском языке, однако же их "иностранность" чувствуется за километр. Непонятность, напыщенность с окончанием "-инг" придают просто неповторимый оттенок "умности". Для несведущих, естессно.   

> Но ты же оправдываешь использование "сачей спичи" какими-то невнятными целями развития языка.

 Опять двадцать пять. Я, похоже, неясно выражаюсь. Mea culpa.  :: 
Зачем мне оправдывать? Тем более я написал совершенно противоположное. Моя установка беспринципно (в хорошем смысле слова), непредвзято относиться к таким явлением, чтобы потом верно охарактеризовать. "Цели языка" тут так же полностью не при делах. И вообще, цели все любого естественного языка давно понятны и даже подсчитаны. Только вот договориться-то сложно сколько их всего должно быть. Однако никто не сомневается, что главная цель, именуемая функцией, это коммуникативная - двусторонний обмен информацией. Сленг тоже с успехом применяет эту фнукцию.   

> А если говорить о кол-ве использования, какая разница, одно слово или вся речь?

 Тут я тебя не понял.   

> А чем это отличается от малограмотности/необразованности? В данном случае? Ты уверен, что современный, воспитанный и образованный человек будет говорить сачей спичей?

 А вот не надо путать кислое с горьким. Сленг присущ всем подряд без исключений, существуют разновидности жаргона, каждая со своей подсистемкой... 
Да что говорить - идеального речевого поведения, как и всего идеального, не существует. Язык складывается из большущей кучи диалектов, главенствующий из которых и называется литературным языком.  ::

----------


## Leof

Прямо "Культурная Революция" на телеканале Культура! Здорово!  ::

----------


## Vincent Tailors

*Rtyom*, 
Ну как я понял, эти слова в какой-то мере оправдывают использование сачей спичи:   

> В-третьих, вопрос поставлен не совсем корректно. Нельзя предсказать развитие языка, так как это очень сложный процесс. Главное в сохранении языковых традиций - это его этничность (если я правильно подобрал слово). Пока существует тесно связанная группа людей, говорящих на одном языке, радикальных изменений не бывает. Но есть одно большое "но". Любой язык имеет тенденции к развитию. Оно медленное. Очень медленное. И шанс развиться до какого-ниубдь "ленгвиджа" соответственно очень малы. Но нельзя исключить и этого. Развитие происходит двумя путями: взаимодействием внешних факторов и внутренних факторов. То есть все изменения происходят либо внутри общности, говорящей на одном языке, либо происходит влияние извне. Они влияют по-разному, и соизмеримость, что сильнее, определить трудно. Но чем большее давление со стороны этих факторов, тем сильнее сопротивляется языковая система, конечно, при условии стабильности общества. Наибольшим изменениям подвержены те участки языка, у которых нет в данный момент поддержки со стороны уровня, на котором они находятся (звуки - на фонетическом, слова - на лексическом, их связь - на синтаксическом и т.д.). Любое изменение в жизни общества может спровоцировавть языковое изменение. Так что закономерностью тут можно всё называть с оговорками. В общем, мы постоянно приходим к тому, что глобальные изменения совсем не опасны, а вся эта "замусоренность" переосмыслится таким образом, что беспокоиться будет совершенно не о чем. В конце концов, и это моя точка зрения, мы не нимеем исключительного права пользования языком, он существует по своим законам отделно от нас, хотя и является гибким инструментом пользования.

 Как я понял у тебя два тезиса
1) Изменение языка неизбежно под влиянием внешних/внутренних факторов 
2) Человек с этим ничего не может сделать, так как язык не поддается управлению. 
Ты как-то скользко говоришь. Ты можешь сказать прямо, что значит замусоривание языка эрзацами? Означает ли это неизбежное изменение под влиянием внешних факторов? 
Не считаешь ли ты повсеместное внедрение (возможное) сачей спичи как катастрофы национального масштаба И потерю самобытности русской нации?

----------


## Rtyom

Тезис № 1 не только мой, это общеизвестная истина. Тезис № 2 --- моё мнение, удовлетовряющее не всех. Отсюда: люди осознают существование такой системы, как язык, и прилагают силы к его использованию. Это точно так же, как дышать, ходить, и т.д. Основы в нас заложены, а что да как работает знать не обязательно. В этом очевидный практический плюс, но в этом и теоретический минус. Так как никто не может представить _чем_ же он на самом деле пользуется, им невдомёк, что у языка-системы есть свои законы. Люди подсознательно пытаются найти то, что кажется верным, --- и в силу своей языковой интуиции оправдывают правильность того или иного. В конкретном случае начинают проявляться индивидуальные черты, когда при неосознанной манипуляции законами человек создаёт некий новый языковой продукт, совершенно уникальный. Если он не распространяется за пределы одной личности, то тогда его можно назвать идиолектом, безобидным и интересным явлением. Если же неологизм (в широком смысле, т.е. всё новое) распространяется далее, то про "управление" языком говорить не приходится. Внутренние механизмы языка регулируют его с помощью этих законов. Снаружи же неологизм может измениться до неузнаваемости. Отдельная языковая личность воспринимает его каждая по-своему, потому что любое понятие преломляется через призму собственного опыта. Однако этот неологизм остаётся _инвариантом_ по отношению к тому, что он означает. Это благодаря внутренним механизмам. Поэтому и понятен сленг... 
Замусоривание языка эрзацами --- это неверная идентификация возможностей системы. Что может означать "профессиональный девелопинг?" Умение оргнаизовать, развить, развернуть, создать в конце концов. Для каждого вида "девелопинга" отсюда можно выбрать уже существующее слово, которое прошло проверку временем. Можно повернуть предложение таким образом, чтобы было понятно о чём собссно речь. Но мозгов хватает только на сомнительную эффектность. Вот и появляются эрзацы. 
Если по каким-то причинам эрзац приживается, то это может быть скорее всего из-за оказанной поддержки со стороны языка: он переходит в узкопрофессиональный термин (жаргон) или же он подкрепляется определёнными явлениями жизни, которые раньше сильно не выделялись в сознании носителей и соответсвенно не имели названия... Всё это "например". Изменения имеют место быть, значит. Но также может быть, что эрзац не приживается никак. Это значит, что он просто-напросто чужеродный элемент в языке. 
Повсеместное внедрение сленга и замещение им литературного языка невозможно. Во-первых, литературный язык лежит в основе общения всех без исключения, и чтобы понимать друг друга приходится постоянно поддерживать определённые нормы, соблюдать конвенциональность. Язык жив, пока на нём общаются хотя бы два человека. Язык умирает, когда на нём говрит один. Любая система основывается на упомянутой тобой самобытности. Русский связан с говорящей общностью, сленг связан с русским... Так что культурная составляющая никуда не девается. Чуть изменяется внешне, да. Но и только. Основа всегда остаётся одной и той же. А если сленг каким-то волшебным образом вытесняет литературный язык --- значит он сам становится таковым. Природа не терпит пустоты.  ::

----------


## Rtyom

> Прямо "Культурная Революция" на телеканале Культура! Здорово!

 Присоединяйся!

----------


## Leof

Что же, я уже высказывал своё мнение. Пока что мне нечего добавить.  ::

----------


## Zaya

> Возьмём самый устрашающий пример языкового патриотизма - украинский. Этаж звучит (я не знаю оригинального написания этих слов), как - поверх, лифт - межповерховый дратохыт! Межэтажный подъёмник - это название было бы в русской речи, откажись мы принципиально от новых иностранных слов в пользу...аутентичности.

 Вынуждена вас разочаровать. Это всего лишь шутка. Уж не помню, кому это пришло в голову, но на деле ни этим словом, ни другими подобными (их целый список, но я уже ни одного не помню) никто не пользуется, и, конечно же, их никто не узаконил ))) Так что нет такой языковой проблемы в Украине, не-ту. Другие "угрозы" современным его нормам - да, но мы сейчас не об этом) В России тоже, кстати, пуризмом страдали: хотели калоши "мокроступами" называть и т. д. Классический, наверное, пример с "позорищем" и "гульбищем" сейчас некоторые считают литературным анекдотом, не верят, что могло такое быть. 
Скажите, а слово-паразит (и Тины Канделаки в том числе) "реально" от английского really произошло? Распространено очень, забыли люди слово "действительно" и прочие синонимы. 
Насчет девушки я согласна с Артемом, это - ее траблы.  :P А что она там считает... это, видимо, не языковые проблемы )))) Да, стиль ужасный изложения отдельно взятой девушки и уже широко распространенные слова, которые, к тому же просочились в прессу - разные вещи. 
Насколько известно мне, мерчендайзер - человек, ответственный за правильное расположение товара на полках (по цене, маркам, специфике и т. д.). Также в его обязанности может входить контроль за наличием этого самого товара во всех точках. Кто-то знает русское слово, имеющее точно такое значение? Или работодателям каждый раз в объявлениях перечислять, для чего им нужен работник? Зачем мучиться, если уже есть специальное слово? Ну, не привык кто-то, ну, не знает, что оно значит. Уже видно, что оно приживется-обкатается. Я вот сама не так давно услышала слово "девелопер", и то только в сериале (спасибо, хоть заодно объяснили, что значит). И, конечно же, есть соблазн отнестись к нему предвзято. Но сейчас есть слова "супермаркет", "гипермаркет" и с детства знакомое "магазин", но они ведь разные вещи обозначают, и разницу эту легко объяснить. А когда-то ведь диким казалось и "маркет".   ::

----------


## Leof

Zaya, а в самом деле, как по-украински звучат слова этаж и лифт?

----------


## Rtyom

А чем отличается вендор от обыкновенного продавца?

----------


## Ramil

> А чем отличается вендор от обыкновенного продавца?

 Пафосным названием.

----------


## Chuvak

> А чем отличается вендор от обыкновенного продавца?

 Тем что вендор это вендор а продавец - продавец!!! Its simplicity itself, Watson

----------


## gRomoZeka

На Украине действительно существует непонятная страсть к переименованиям. Время от времени украинофилы, потрясая кулаками, издают свитки и списки новых "политкорректных" украинских слов. А то, что никто так еще не говорит - дайте срок. Заговорят со временем. Язык очень легко изменить и исковеркать. 
Последнему нападению подверглась медицинская терминология. Множество слов латинского и прочего иностранного происхождения, ставшие давно уже привычными и родными и в русс., и в укр. языке было предложено заменить их новыми аналогами. Я уж, естественно не помню деталей, где-то завалялся у меня списочек, поищу. Единственно врезалось в память жуткое слово "пупов'язка" (бывшая акушерка).  
Причем студенты медВУЗов, с которыми приходилось общаться, клянутся, что это не шутка, и в вузовские библиотеки завозят новые укр. учебники, написанные на этом чудовищном медицинском слэнге, а русс. учебники собираются списывать.
Правда это, или привирают студенты, бьют на жалость - не знаю. За что купила - за то и продаю. 
P.S. Лифт по-украински (по крайней мере, там, где я живу  :: ) - ліфт.
Этаж всю жизнь был поверхом, это никакое не нововведение, а обычное укр. слово, кот. украинцами не воспринимается, как смешное.

----------


## Vadim84

> А чем отличается вендор от обыкновенного продавца?

 Ну вот, например, что говорит мой словарь: 
1. A vendor is someone who sells things such as newspapers, cigarettes, or food from a small stall or cart. 
2. The vendor of a house or piece of land is the person who owns it and is selling it. (LEGAL) 
Хотя не знаю, кого именно по-русски вендором называют.

----------


## Lampada

Вакация

----------


## Zaya

*Leof*, меня опередили)
ліфт (читается так же, как и русское "лифт")
п*о*верх (читается как "п*о*вэрх")  *gRomoZeka*
Я от медиков далека, так что ничего не скажу.
Знаю, правда, что на первом курсе им нужно выучить немыслимое количество латинских терминов (названия всех костей человеческого скелета и т. п.). Этого никто не отменял.
Когда в школе училась, грозились переименовать элементы таблицы Менделеева, уж не помню, на какой лад.
С чего это такой пессимизм? Заговорят? А что, кто-то говорит, используя слова a la "міжповерховий дротохід"? Здесь что-то другое нужно, одних сроков мало. Говорят, что есть люди, которые если придут к власти, то ой-ой-ой что наворотят в этой сфере. Но правда также и то, что один человек, будь он даже министр, язык кардинально не изменит, на это надо согласие многих академиков, что ли. По-моему, и сейчас есть что устаканить. И почему-то, не знаю, почему, я сейчас на этот счет спокойна. Думаю, что еще долго украинцы смогут свободно пользоваться украинским, на 99% идентичным сегодняшнему нормативному. 
А пуристы и прочие филы   ::   не только в Украине появлялись и появляются и страсти нагнетают, примеры - чуть выше. И что их крики? Действительно меняют ситуацию? Далеко не всегда. А вот в немецком языке, если кто знает, новые слова так и предпочитают образовывать из своих, родных, хоть и есть, например, слово (sich) amüsieren, не немецкое, если я правильно помню   ::  . Есть слова "менеджер" и т. п. в словарях, но используют немецкие эквиваленты. И упорно ведут документацию на предприятиях как на немецком, так и на английском.

----------


## Zaya

> Чтобы победить это, нужно в первую очередь повышать престиж своей страны среди граждан. Пока что (хотя уже меньше), царит культ США и Европы, а пошло всё это после распада СССР (или чуть раньше, на Олимпиаде-80), когда появились Микки-Маусы, кола и ковбой Мальборо. 
> Когда люди начнут гордиться своей страной, тогда язык очистится.

 
Так это просто. При чем здесь гордость сама по себе? Надо чтобы было чем гордиться )) Если страна "впереди планеты всей", на-гора открытия выдает, то и слова, обозначающие новые понятия, из ее языка другие заимствуют. Слово "спутник", например (http://lingvo.yandex.ru/es?text=Sputnik). А отдала пальму первенства - что ж, теперь сама заимствуй (или занимайся продвижением идей пуризма, по рукам бей тех, кто тянется к этими новым словам))))))
Это вопрос экономики, а язык, он ведь только отражает то, что в обществе происходит.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Так это просто. При чем здесь гордость сама по себе? Надо чтобы было чем гордиться )) Если страна "впереди планеты всей", на-гора открытия выдает, то и слова, обозначающие новые понятия, из ее языка другие заимствуют.

 Гордиться надо не открытиями-на-горах, а своей страной, культурой, историей, самобытностью.

----------


## Leof



----------


## Leof

аватар(а)

----------


## Indra

Рекомендую сайт gramma.ru, в частности статью о дублировании  терминов http://gramma.ru/RUS/?id=13.34 
По возникшей теме я честно поискала ссылку, но не нашла, придется просить на слово поверить.  :: 
попадалось мне утверждение, что оригинальных корней (не совпадающих ни с одним, даже близкородственным языком) в любом языке от силы десяток. Все остальные слова формально можно считать "нерусскими".

----------


## Lampada

_55 золотых слов топ-менеджера, или ... :_ http://vipman.org/business/322-55topmanager

----------


## Zaya

> Гордиться надо не открытиями-на-горах, а своей страной, культурой, историей, самобытностью.

 Не вижу, как одно может помешать другому. То есть можно продолжать гордиться, с этим проблем нет вроде, но как это повлияет на языковую ситуацию? Ведь не слова, относящиеся в первую очередь к культуре, проникают в другие языки. Такие слова, как "частушка" или "лимерик" будут чаще употребляться на родине, не мозоля особо глаза представителям других национальностей, или же в ограниченном кругу. Ведь не потому так много людей в мире хочет выучить английский, что англичане - самая горделивая, простите, сильнее всех остальных гордящаяся своей страной, культурой, историей, самобытностью нация? Одной идеологии мало, люди, изучая какой-либо язык, зачастую руководствуются принципом "А что мне это даст". Думаю, есть пути действеннее, чем вдалбливание истины "Ты должен гордиться". 
Между прочим, именно россияне часто заявляют, что "их язык любые слова иностранного происхождения легко обживает, переваривает, делает привычными в конце-концов", гордясь своим великим и могучим, а язык - часть культуры (хотя в других языках происходит то же самое). 
Да, а вот слово, например, "перламутр". Не жмет, не тянет? Не начать ли нам говорить "жемчужная мамка"? Так уж получается, что решается само собой, какое слово останется, какое - нет. Это решает в целом народ - не такой уж он и тупой, чтоб хватать все, что попало, просто, чтобы было - а не отдельная группка людей, проводящая границы. А как, кстати, ты определяешь, стоит заимствовать языку слово или нет? *Как определить?* Если есть слово "заменитель", то зачем нужны "эквивалент", "аналог", "субститут" и "эрзац" (мне из-за вас пришлось в словарь лезть, кстати, чтобы вспомнить, что это такое)? Может, не нужны они? Что, синонимия не имеет отношения к богатству языка? Думаю, если слово в языке осталось, значит, это было целесообразно. Кстати, я не думаю, что так таки и расплодятся "бук шопы".
Кстати, когда-то аристократы вырождались именно по той причине, что женились только на своих. 
В продолжение предыдущего поста:
И сидели бы мы сейчас в Интерсети, а не в Internet'e, и в то время, как весь мир был бы охвачен лихорадкой изучения русского языка, обсуждали бы лексику да грамматику менее распространённого английского... нет, это я брежу. Или грежу.

----------


## Leof

Нет, не Интерсеть, а Междусеть (от международная).  ::

----------


## Lampada

Только что у Путина услышала "синергия".   ::

----------


## basurero

Я недавно увидел, как некоторые русские использовали слово 'мастдай' по отношению к чему-то трудному или скучному. 
Происходит ли это выражение от английского "must die"? Такое часто всречается или это просто какой-то интернет-сленг, использованый только среди маловажных интернет-клик? А гугл находит 84 тысячи случаев "мастдай"...

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Я недавно увидел, как некоторые русские использовали слово 'мастдай' по отношению к чему-то трудному или скучному.

 Не припомню, чтобы "мастдай" употребяли в этом значении (хотя могут сказать что-то вроде: "Это просто мастдай" в смысле "Это просто %$&ц!"  :: )
Выражение "мастдай" появилось в среде сисадминов в 90-е годы. Так на жаргоне называли (и продолжают называть) *Windows* из-за ее ненадежности (хотя приходилось слышать, как некоторые люди называют "мастдаем" BIOS   ::  ). 
Гугл находит так много "кликов", потому что в Инете много компьютерщиков. В разговоре с "обычными" людьми ты, скорее всего, его не услышишь. Хотя это слово и просочилось из компьютерного слэнга в обыденную речь, оно не слишком распространено.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Только что у Путина услышала "синергия".

  А чем "синергия" вам не угодила? Это не какой-нибудь "вендор", а солидный научный термин, вот уж полвека в обиходе. Минимум. "Продажная девка империализма" кибернетика постаралась, если я не ошибаюсь. 
Если Путин это к месту сказал, а не сдуру ляпнул, ну и славно. Сейчас вообще модно говорить про синергетический эффект, особенно в бизнесе.

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  Только что у Путина услышала "синергия".      А чем "синергия" вам не угодила? Это не какой-нибудь "вендор", а солидный научный термин, вот уж полвека в обиходе. Минимум. "Продажная девка империализма" кибернетика постаралась, если я не ошибаюсь. 
> Если Путин это к месту сказал, а не сдуру ляпнул, ну и славно. Сейчас вообще модно говорить про синергетический эффект, особенно в бизнесе.

 К месту употребил, но синергии нет в словаре русского языка.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Синергии нет в словаре русского языка.

 В толковом словаре много чего нет. А вот в моем словаре кибернетических терминов есть. И в философском словаре есть. Заимствование это очень старое и к английскому никакого отношения не имеет, корни у слова греческие.

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  Синергии нет в словаре русского языка.   В толковом словаре много чего нет. А вот в моем словаре кибернетических терминов есть. И в философском словаре есть. Заимствование это очень старое и к английскому никакого отношения не имеет, корни у слова греческие.

 В орфографическом его нет.  Мне слух резануло, я философию слишком давно учила. Или как говорят "не знал, не знал - да забыл".

----------


## Оля

У нас в группе говорили "мастдай" про одну преподавательницу. Просто не любили...
Точнее, не её так называли, а писали про нее самодельные плакатики: "*** мастдай".
Еще это слово пишут как _маздай_.

----------


## Lampada

"*ТЫ ФАЙЛ КЛИКНИ, ОН И ОУПНЕТСЯ!": о компьютерном жаргоне*  "ﾒﾛ ﾔﾀﾉﾋ ﾊﾋﾈﾊﾍﾈ, ﾎﾍ ﾈ ﾎﾓﾏﾍﾅﾒﾑﾟ!": ?????? 赳??      "Любимая! Я _инсталлировался_ в тебя по уши. Ты _переформатировала_ все мои_ мозги_. В моей _оперативной памяти еще_ не было ничего подобного. Давай _создадим директорию_! Но сначала - романтический ужин _при зажженных экранах..._ А потом мы пойдем на твой _сайт_. Или на мой. Откроем друг другу свои _файлы_..."  
Вообще-то у этой истории, которую я нашла в книге "Русский "тусовочный" как иностранный", было продолжение с _"полным апгрейдом"_ в конце, но, как мне кажется, главное - не в виртуальном "хэппи-энде", а в том, что такое любовное послание в наши дни вполне может быть не пародийным, а самым что ни на есть нормальным признанием в чувствах.  
Уже ни для кого не секрет: в 80-е годы случилось страшное - в России персональные компьютеры перестали быть роскошью и превратились в удобный рабочий инструмент, а когда начали издавать переводной журнал _"PC World"_ , англоязычные термины и аббревиатуры перестали быть признаком языка компьютерных специалистов и "пошли в народ". Народ же, в свою очередь, двинулся в Интернет, где и приобщился к "новоязу" системных программистов и администраторов, быстро превратившему в эталон для всего интернет-сообщества.  
Боже, как иногда теперь выражаются! Мой собственный ребенок, закончивший, впрочем, Лицей информационных технологий, понабрался в школьные годы не только знаний, но и безумных слов, которыми теперь швыряется направо и налево. Я уже давно не вздрагиваю, заслышав несущийся из "детской" гневный вопль: _"Ну, мама, я тебе щас покажу!"_ . Понимаю, что достанется _"компику"_ , у которого опять с материнской платой проблемы. У нас отношения нежные, чадо обо мне заботится. Например, глядя на то, как я делаю выписки - по старинке, чернильной ручкой на карточках, - дочурка снисходительно советует: "Мам, ведь проще _засей-вить_ Карточки-то опять растеряешь, а тут - _два клика мышкой по папочке, файлики и оупнутся!"_ . Может, и правда, думаю я и создаю директорию. И вижу боковым зрением, как _"оупнулся"_ холодильник, - это дочь решила приготовить семье ужин, но в нерешительности застыла: картошки пожарить? или, может, тыкву _поюзать?_ Муж ее понимает с полуслова, и сразу включается в обсуждение. Я тоже про_ "юзанье"_ в курсе - to _use_ по-английски значит "использовать". Но на слово сержусь, обреченно при этом вздыхая: что требовать от девочки, которая сама - _юзер,_ даже _юзверг_, нет - очень продвинутый _юзверь_, компьютер - ее профессия!  
Сегодня вряд ли кто вспомнит, что "PC World" когда-то был русским языковым миром: у нас были _ЭВМ - электронные вычислительные машины, печатающие устройства_, но их вытеснили _компьютеры_ и _принтеры_, быть может, потому, пишет в статье "Язык мой - враг мой?" Максим Крон-гауз, что "для важного предмета в языке должно существовать одно слово, а не описательный оборот". Это учли французы и немцы, придумавшие, соответственно, "упорядочиватель" - _ordinoteur_ и "вычислитель" - _Rechner_. Мы же, пойдя было своим путем, "догнали Америку": сегодня вряд ли кто-то назовет _файл "записной структурой"_ , это все равно что переименовать опять _галоши_ в _мокроступы_, а _атмосферу-_ в околозвмицу. Впрочем, компьютерщики проявляют "патриотизм", "переводя" некоторые термины на русский: _interface_ они в шутку называют _"междумордием"_ , _microsoft'y_ противопоставляют нечто _"мелкомягкое"_ . Опять же, французы заменили англосаксонский_ e-mail_ родным _couriel-_ по-нашему, "электронной почтой". А наши, оставив это словосочетание про запас, заставили e-mail _"обрусеть"_ -превратили в_ "мыло"_ и _Емелю_. Мол, мели Емеля, твоя неделя, а на следующей уже я буду ждать ответа, как соловей - лета.  
Русский интернет-язык любит давать имена по созвучию. Банально напоминать, что _Аська_ - это программа общения ICQ, _Лазарь_ - лазерный принтер, _Клава_ - клавиатура. Есть и другие "перепевы", менее известные: вместо _Corel! Draw - горелые дрова, Gold Edit - голый дед_, a _Page Maker_ - это, представьте себе, _пижамкер_ или _пажмахер_. Такое переосмысление терминов - сродни "народной этимологии", объяснению "непонятного" через понятное: _спинжак_ народу ближе _пиджака_, а _мрамориальная_ доска милей _мемориальной_. Так и в компьютерном жаргоне. Что такое _Pentium, Celeron_, Оигоп?Да знаю, знаю, что процессоры! Но _пень (пентюх), целка и дурик_ мне как-то родней, звучат эти словечки мило и по-домашнему.  
Дивный ряд компьютерных "неологизмов" - это группа именований деталей "железа" и компьютерных устройств "по функции": _питало_ - это, как вы догадываетесь, блок питания, _стояло_ - корпус процессора, сам процессор - это_ считало_, оперативная память - _мозги_, оперативно-запоминающее устройство -_ запоминал_ о, драйверы кличут_ дровами_, вмонтированный вентилятор - _дутелем_ (у него есть и другие имена: _пропеллер, Карлсон, кулер_), дисковод - это_ крутило_, монитор -_ глядело_, мышка -_катало_, клавиатура - _топтало_, модем - _моргало-пищало_, устройство по автоматическому набору номера -_ звонилк_ а, лазерный принтер - _писало_, матричный - либо _визжало_, либо_ бренчало_, в зависимости от того, как работает... Но больше всего мне нравятся гордые имена программиста: _приставал_ о, и пользователя: _доставало_ (это наши "форумляне" предложили) и то, что для всей системы в целом придумано звучное _глюкало_.  
Конечно, язык компьютерщиков и "юзеров-пользователей" - это жаргон. Иногда - граничащий с просторечием: слова_ писюк_ (от PC) и _си-дюк_ (от CD), например, образованы от стилистически нейтральных англоязычных аббревиатур с помощью просторечного русского суффикса. Чаще - предлагающий нечто "свое": _коврик для_ "мышки" только компьютерщикам могло придти в голову именовать_ крысодромом_, потому что _крысой_ они назвали _"мышь"_ отечественного производства; _дисплей с защитным экраном_ получил имя_ моник в наморднике_, а еще юмористы от компьютера научили всех нас _топтать батоны_ - нажимать на клавиши. Реже - заимствующий слова из других жаргонных пластов: в частности, слова _"чайник"_ ("неопытный пользователь") и _"движок"_ ("основная часть программы") взяты компьютерщиками из жаргона автомобилистов, которые так называют, соответственно, неопытного водителя и автомобильный двигатель; можно еще вспомнить, что компьютерщики умеют_ "рулить"_ - управлять базой данных, _"разгоняться"_ , увеличивая частоту процессора, а _"тормозами"_ у них называется программа или аппаратура, замедляющая скорость работы. И еще один забавный пример: если вы услышите, что приятель купил _новую тачку с мощным_ (трехгигагерцовым!) _мотором_ и водрузил ее на стол в "красном углу", не спешите проверять, все ли у него дома, - _"тачкой"_ называют_ автомобиль_, а попросту -_ машину, машиной_ именуют _компьютер_, так чем какой-нибудь супер-пупер-Pentium не_ "тачка"?_ В так называемом "общем жаргоне" программисты нашли слово _"глюк"_ , обычно оно значит "галлюцинация, мираж, видение", а на языке компьютерщиков _глюк-_ это "непреднамеренная ошибка в программе, дающая непредсказуемый результат". А _"трехпальцевый салют"_ (одновременное нажатие клавиш _Ctrl+Alt+Delete,_ отправляющее компьютер в нокдаун с последующей перегрузкой) у меня лично ассоциируется с "распальцовкой" братков…  
Так же, как с жаргонами, язык компьютерщиков взаимодействует с литературным языком. Например, использует его словообразовательные модели для того, чтобы "освоить" заимствования: английское_ to print_ "печатать" превращается в "русское" _принтовать, to connect_ "соединяться" - в _коннектиться, to kill_ "полностью остановить процесс" - в _килять_ и т.д. Или привлекает уже существующие слова и связанные с ними ассоциации к "осмыслению" терминов. Ну вот _кликнуть_, к примеру, с точки зрения компьютерных операций, связано с созвучным глаголом_ to click_ "щелкнуть", смысл _"клика"_ - в том, чтобы _вызвать_ из памяти документ или программу, что полностью согласуется с тем. что по-русски _кликать_ и значит _"звать"_ ; два значения - "щелкнуть мышкой" и "позвать" как бы сливаются в одно, и глагол становится "двусмысленным". Или возьмем другой глагол - _пинать_, в компьютерном жаргоне он приобрел переносное значение "загружать в компьютер операционную систему или программу", в результате "перевода" английского_ to boot_. Но по-русски _пнуть_ - "толкнуть (ногой)" можно и мяч, например, футболисты то и дело _пинают мяч_, посылая его друг другу. Вот русское_ пнуть_ и стало означать в жаргонной речи также "отправить по компьютерной связи письмо или файл". "Пни мне, пожалуйста, последние данные", - нормальная просьба.  
Часто те, кто подолгу засиживается у компьютеров, начинают говорить "по-своему" о самых обычных, не связанных с работой ситуациях. Об этом можно прочесть в статье "Компьютерный жаргон" П. Лихолитова: "Например, когда программист не хочет выполнять чью-либо просьбу, он может сказать: _"Can't open_ (или _""Invalid request'_) - "Не могу открыть" (или "Ошибочный запрос"). Именно такой англоязычный текст высвечивается на экране компьютера, когда машина не может выполнить поставленную перед ней задачу. _"Overflow"_ ("перегрузка") - говорит компьютерщик, когда он из-за усталости оказывается не в состоянии воспринимать поступающую информацию. В аналогичной ситуации такую фразу выдает вычислительная машина. Засыпающий вечером трудного дня программист напутствует себя на сон грядущий словами: _"System halted"_ ('Система остановлена"). То же самое, отключаясь, "говорит" и компьютер". Поскольку компьютером сегодня только ленивый не пользуется, жаргонные словечки легко проникают в нормальную речь, а точнее - в сленг, понятный всем возрастам и группам населения. Например, слово _"грузить"_ (первоначально - "загружать компьютер") сегодня обрело значение "утомлять кого-либо длинными и заумными речами", оборотом "не _грузи!"_ охотно пользуются как "дети", так и "отцы". К "общему жаргону" относятся теперь и такие специфически "компьютерные" глаголы, как _"тормозить"_ (первоначально - "проводить время за компьютерными играми") в значениях "плохо, медленно работать" и "с трудом соображать" и _"зависать"_ (первоначально - о перестающем реагировать на запросы компьютере, перешедшем в "подвешенное" состояние) - в значении "находиться в отключке, развлекаться до потери сознания". Похоже, сейчас уже в общий лексический фонд входит и компьютерный_ "гамовер"_ (от _дате over_ "игра окончена") - и значит этот самый _гамовер_ - "конец всему".  
А еще специалисты отмечают повсеместное распространение перекочевавших из Интернета в повседневную речь сокращений от часто повторяющихся фраз: IMHO _(in my humble opinion)_ - "по моему скромному мнению" (иногда это даже ИМХО), и LOL_ (lots of laugh)_ -"действительно очень смешно"...  
Смех - смехом, но у этих словечек и "штучек", похоже, есть будущее. Что вполне объяснимо. Во-первых, они - смешные, грубовато-фамильярные, звучат анекдотично, а пошутить мы все любим. Во-вторых, все мы (ну или почти все) по нескольку раз на дню _кликаем и пинаем_ друг другу_ файлы_, а иные даже, говорят, садясь в лифт, делают _double-click_ на кнопке нужного этажа. А в-третьих...  
Как сказал В. Пелевин, "в этом мире давно ничего не происходит: все происходит на дисплее". А может - уже на_ дисплюе?_ Как вам кажется?

----------


## maxmixiv

Наверняка повтор, но на всякий случай:  Гуртовщики Мыши

----------

